# SSD test utility



## mab1376 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Mushkin enhanced chronos deluxe SSD and i'm starting to get some funky behavior, Foobar is showing as my config is corrupt, machine won't post occasionally, overall slowness, etc.

is there a utility to run a scan on the SSD for problems?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing really special out there I know of, maybe someone does, but since you got no answers...

Run windows chkdsk and let it fix errors, if it finds any.
Use some program to check and or test your SMART data, like any tools from the drive manufacturer, PassMark Disk Checkup, or HDDScan.

You may, also, want to be sure you are updated to latest firmware, as it might have some fixes for the ssd.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 17, 2012)

well I contacted Mushkin and sent them over my smart data and benchmark results and they said there isn't any issues.

At this point I'm thinking its one of my drives in my RAID0 I use for my games, or a bad block in my RAM somewhere.


----------

